# Where"s my dozer?



## Stihl 041S (Jul 12, 2008)

Just google that. I know its old but it is just one of my favorites. I think the dozer is a D8.
Rob


----------



## mga (Jul 26, 2008)

i never saw that one before......







http://www.allowe.com/Humor/WhereIsMyDozer.htm


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 27, 2008)

I can just imagine the guy coming back from taking a leak and wondering where his D8 went, then slowly looking up.
Rob


----------



## BC_Logger (Jul 28, 2008)

wow !!!!!! I wounder how you would tell you boss how that happoned


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 28, 2008)

BC_Logger said:


> wow !!!!!! I wounder how you would tell you boss how that happoned



I think he wouldn't have him for a boss any more.


----------



## mga (Jul 29, 2008)

the only way to get that off would have been to run that huge wheel and let it drop....right?


----------

